# The Narva Reclamation – The Unofficial Imperial Armour



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*The Narva Reclamation – Unofficial Imperial Armour​** I have followed the myriad potential futures of the Tau with great interest. Though barely even striplings compared to us, I feel a strange protectiveness towards them. In time I believe they will exceed even our greatest feats and master the darkness within their souls.* (Eldrad Ulthran)

Welcome to my very ambitious project log, where I attempt to follow in the path of Forgeworld, and create my very own Imperial Armour book. This unofficial Imperial Armour book will involve my two forces, and will include (hopefully) a great story, great pictures, great presentation, custom scenarios, characters, and rules.

*The Armies*

Army number one: Tau
Why the Tau Empire? The Tau were my first army and I just loved there alternate ascetics and the whole ‘we are a shining light in the darkness’ thing. One thing that I want to attempt to do is represent the grim 40k universe and the poverty tau face; something I don’t believe Games Workshop do enough to convey.

Army number two: Sisters of Battle
Why the Adeptus Soraritas? Well in many ways, fluff wise, the Adeptus Soraritas and the Tau are two sides of the same coin. They both have a unique form of Imperialism. Now with GW neglecting the SoB, it provides great opportunity for as Warrans says ‘Gaming in the Gaps’

*What is required?*
As you can imagine with a project of this size, a lot is required. It takes Forgeworld years to produce theirs, and they have all their very talented members of staff. I have myself, and hopefully a supportive and encouraging hobby community to drive my along. I have this project in two stages

Stage One

Content Creation
Complete Tau Force
Complete Sisters of Battle Force
Narva representative terrain, scenery, and backdrop
Story

Stage Two

Photography
Display
Presentation
Formatting
(You know all those computer skills I do not possess, yet!) 

*Chapter One*​



*The Road to War*

The Imperium of Mankind is vast, comprising over a million planets scattered the length and breadth of the galaxy. It is the greatest empire in human history, but for all the worlds its armies and battlefleets conquered and the countless xenos races it has cast into oblivion, the terrible truth few men are privy to is that the imperium’s millennia long battle for survival may be failing. For the galaxy is a dark and terrible place and, beset by external wars and internal divisions, Mankind’s existence hangs on a knife edge.

In ignorance the wider military might of the Imperium battles on, in part because it knows no alternative, but also because the forces at its disposal are legion. From the colossal firepower of the Titans of the Adeptus Mechanicus to the formidable Space Marines, the elite warriors of the Adeptus Astartes, there is little that can oppose its fearsome gods of war. However the effective they are though, their numbers are limited and it is ultimately upon the common man that the burden of war must fall the heaviest; those of the Hammer of the Emperor – the Imperial Guard

Consisting of billions of men and millions of fighting vehicles, the Imperial Guard is deployed to warzones and garrisons across the galaxy. At any one time its regiments may be engaged in thousands, maybe even tens of thousands of conflicts, and each and every guardsmen requires a constant supply of food and water, weapons and ammunition, and a myriad of other equipment to survive. To manage this logistical nightmare the Departmento Munitorum was created and for millennia it has overseen the supply of men and war materials to the Imperium’s largest armed force. This has always been a vast and complex task, but when the Imperial guard is mustered en masse to counter an enemy that poses a threat to the Imperium at large such as a Hive Fleet, the duties it must perform to ensure the smooth functioning of the Emperor’s armies grow to epic proportions.

*The Rise of the Threat without*

The Damocles Gulf Crusade was the first military conflict fought between the Imperium of Man and the rapidly expanding Tau Empire towards the end of the 41st Millenium the Lithesh Sector of the Ultima Segmentum in the galaxy’s Eastern Fringes. The conflict essentially ended in a stalemate in late 745.M41, as the Imperium was forced to conclude its military offensive early to deal with the encroaching Tyranid threat while the Tau sought to begin diplomatic negotiations with the Imperium to show humanity the benefits to be had by accepting the Greater Good.

Members of the Tau Water Caste had established trade agreements with Imperial worlds on the frontier of the Tau Empire, near the Damocles Gulf region of the Ultima Segmentum in the galactic east, and exchanges of goods and technology were common. Alarmed by the threat of alien contamination, the Administratum readied a suitable response and almost a century later, the Damocles Crusade smashed into Tau space, destroying several outlying settlements and pushing deep into the Tau Empire. When the Imperial fleet reached the Tau Sept world of Dal’yth Prime, however, the Crusade ground to a bloody stalemate as the formidable numbers and high technology of the Tau and their Kroot allies thwarted every attempt to capture the world or its star system. Many months of terrible fighting ensued with nothing gained on either side. By late 745.M41 the Crusade’s commanders eventually agreed to requests from the Tau Water Caste for peace talks. The negotiations were successful and the Imperial fleet withdrew from Tau space unmolested, primarily due to the impending approach of the Tyranid Hive Fleet Behemoth.

*Searching for a cure*

Preparations to counter this new rising power on the eastern fringe would directly affect nearly every part of the Ultima Segmentum and would expand far into the heart of the Imperium, whether it was demands for new Imperial Guard regiments from its many tithed worlds or increased production quotas placed upon forge worlds to meet supply demands. Since the end of the Damocles crusade Alexei de’Ossmann an Inquisitor Lord of the Ordo Xenos had immediately set about trawling through classified records for a as of yet untapped solution to the xenos disease.

It was during this process of evaluation and cross-referencing that the planet Narva came to Alexei’s attention. A small abandoned imperial world deep in the Ultima Segmentum, early audits of the planet had shown it as pretty unremarkable save for a few things: first the ferocious weather, secondly, its close proximity to the Tau Empire and lastly, an unknown energy source that can be detected on the planet but had never been located. Alexei de’Ossmann believed this to be the Magma-core syphon an ancient artefact capable to powering the Void-Rift collider ; a weapon so powerful that it is capable of obliterating entire solar systems. Alexei had known about the weapon for some time but with no way of powering it, it was locked away for safety reasons in a classified location. If he Alexei could obtain the Magma-core syphon the weapon could finally be used to destroy the enemies of the Imperium.
Armed with this information from ancient audits across millenniums by officials, Alexei quickly hastened an assessment squad to be dispatched to the region. Led by himself the mission was simple ground survey the planet from space for possible locations for the artefact and if safe to do so land men on the ground to retrieve it. If it was unable to be retrieved Alexei would report directly to the Master of the Departmento Munitorum’s office to demand military assistance in conducting his operation. Alexei de’Ossmann would use any means necessary to achieve his mission and if someone could not, or would not help they would be replaced by someone who could. Lord Inquisitor Alexei de’Ossmann was to be accompanied on his mission by a High Magos Technicus, an expert in the study of ancient artefacts. Given the urgency of the matter, Alexei wanted immediate confirmation that it is the artefact he is searching for and would be able to power the Void-rift collider.

*Guadalcanal Quadrant Incident*

The Tau Patrol Group Tsunami was conducting a routine sweep around Narva, an area of wilderness space on the edge of the Damocles Gulf. The Six-ship patrol, operating under standing orders to attack and seize suspected vessels of threat or to conduct harrying raids against imperial targets of opportunity. The Patrol was under the command of Kor’el’Vior’la Kais Kir’qath in a Castellan Heavy Escort. The Patrol had already been out for several months with little success and Kais Kir’qath was preparing to return to base and report upon their minimal findings when the other Castellan squadron positioned well ahead of him, reported long range sensor contact with three escort class vessels that appeared to be surveying the Guadalcanal quadrant of Narva. Suspecting these might be the Imperial ships he was hunting, Kais Kir’qath began a cautious approach.

Patrol Group Tsunami stalked the three vessels from long range, maintaining a distance that would not reveal their presence. For a full day they maintained observation, hoping the vessels would lead them to a rendezvous point; revealing their operation and intentions, and a far greater prize. Kais Kir’qath’s patience had paid off when they spotted the vessels making for a frigate class vessel and three more escort class vessels on the edge of the system. As the ships approached it was revealed to be no ordinary frigate class vessel but instead surveyor readings from his leading showed it to be the personal ship of Alexei de’Ossmann; Firestorm Class Frigate The Righteous Endeavour . The Righteous Endeavour had been encountered by tau forces before and proved to be a worthy advisory but why would it be here? Positioning the Castellan lead ship to maintain the surveillance, the Kor’el withdrew to report back what he had found to his commanders.

Whilst Kais Kir’qath was away, the remaining ships watched the three escort ships dock with The Righteous Endeavour. Hidden from sight and out of radar distance the Castellans waited. Meanwhile Kor’el’Vior’la Kais Kir’qath’s report reached Air Caste High command who had received information from the ground that the surveying escorts ships had detected the Halocarbon Equilibrium Resonator and now must not be allowed to relay this information to the Imperial Departmento Munitorum. New orders were swiftly issued to Patrol Group Tsunami – Destroy the escort ships and capture The Righteous Endeavour; anyone left alive, was to be delivered to the sector’s fleet headquarters for interrogation.

Kais Kir’qath returned to rendezvous with his patrol and prepared to attack. With little cover the patrol would perform a pincer movement with three Castellans taking each flank and destroying the escorts to meet in the middle on either flank of The Righteous Endeavour to force its negotiation to surrender where Kais Kir’qath would then grapple alongside and board her to take her as a prize and capture the crew.

The briefing complete, the gravitic drives of the six Castellan ships roared into life, hurtling them forwards into imperial sensor range and the flanks of The Righteous Endeavour. With surprise on their side the patrol group raced into the Imperial ships. Railgun batteries and Gravitic launchers roared into the void, impacting upon the Imperial escort ships with shuddering explosions. Those on board attempted to return fire as best they could, but by that point it was already too late.

It appeared that Kais Kir’qath’s surprise attack had worked with The Righteous Endeavour firmly trapped, but before Kais Kir’qath could issue the command to begin boarding actions, logisticians onboard his ship reported a further large Imperial vehicle approaching fast on their surveyors. Suddenly, from a one-sided ambush, Patrol Group Tsunami now had a real fight on its hands. Reacting to the new situation the Kor’el rallied his heavy escorts and set a new course to retreat from the approaching Imperial vessel.

The gruff old Kor’el ordered a retreat, having calculated that he hadn’t the firepower to see the Imperial Dauntless class light cruiser off or destroy it entirely. With his five heavy escorts following close behind. Patrol group Tsunami had lost the skirmish but to live to fight another day.

*Swift Retribution*

For Alexei the surveying operation was a success and surviving Patrol group Tsunami’s ambush was evidence enough of the treachery taking place on Narva. The three escorts sensors had picked up heavy xenos activity in the Guadalcanal quadrant that included the energy source that is believed to be the Magma –core syphon and that this energy source suggested that it was modifying the planet’s atmosphere, temperature and ecology. Having been accidently stumbled upon by Patrol Group Tsunami was evidence enough that this treachery was of the Tau Empire. There was an operation occurring on Narva to terraform the planet by using the Magma-core syphon and Alexei was certain that this could not be allowed to continue.

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Lord Alexei de’Ossmann preceded directly to the Order of the Abyss an Adeptus Sororitas order belonging to the lesser Order Pronatus, knowing they also had keen interest in this artefact. By directing his report directly to the upper council of the order, he avoided the attention of the Departmento Munitorum’s office, as well as the ever watchful eye of his suspicious fellow Inquisitors. Alexei’s demands were simple extract the Magma-core syphon from the planet. The high council favoured a bold plan – a coup d’etat. A strike force would target the artefact and using maximum force they would demonstrate to the Tau Empire that the Emperor’s will is unquestionable. Then once the operation was complete, the strike force would extract for the planet to be Exterminatus. There was only one way they could achieve such a mission without the assistance of the Adeptus Astartes, deploy the Ark.

The Adeptus Sororitas would be the Emperor’s instrument of divine justice on Narva. During the Damocles Gulf Crusade, the Tau had learned to fear the Emperors daughters and a strike force would send an unmistakable message – the Imperium would do everything it could to prevent the growth of Xenos races. 


*Chapter Two*​


COMING SOON


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Reserved


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Tau Empire​*
* Army Dispositions*
*600 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1000 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1250 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1500 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1850 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*Kill Team* - 

*ELITES – STEALTH TEAM:* 200 Points
Shas’vre – Leader – Feel No Pain Specialist – Burst Cannon
Shas’ui– Fusion Blaster 
Shas’ui – Tank Hunter – Fusion Blaster 
Shas’ui – Preferred Enemy Specialist – Burst Cannon 
Shas’ui – Burst Cannon 
Shas’ui – Burst Cannon 


*Narrative Mission Specific* - 

COMING SOON


*Completed Units*

*Commander Farsight*









*Commander Nightowl*









*Riptide Wing*

















*Work in Progress*


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Saved for later expansion


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Adeptus Sororitas - Order of the Abyss​*
*Index Sororitas*



*May all that is lost, be found” – Sister Adriana Oldrich

The Battle Sisters of the Order of the Abyss are a Lesser Order Pronatus that split from the Order of August Vigil subsequent to the events that followed the destruction of the imperial oceanic mining planet Nahmu. Born out Despair, the Order protected the ancient space station known simply as the Ark. The Order is now charged with discovering and retrieving the Ark of Truth so that it may reveal all that is lost from the Imperium. *










*Origin​*
_“She who has a why to live for can bear almost any how.” – Sister Nina Marian
_
M37.207 The Order of August Vigil of the Order Pronatus were asked by the Ecclesiarchy to investigate whether the large battle station sized saviour pod currently laying on the ocean floor of Nahmu is from the Ark of Truth and whether it contains information on how to find it.

Nahmu, was once one of the finest oceanic mining worlds in the Imperium. In lower gothic the name translates as ‘Old Mother’ it was characterised by unique hive cities that would submerge onto the ocean floor to mine for precious minerals during slack water and would then process them above water during the rest of the time.

The Ark of Truth according to ancient scripture is supposed to be the resting place for some of mankinds long forgotten, finest relics, as well as an archive capable of locating of trove more. Under the command of Canoness Abeni Aingeal, sisters from the order of August Vigil boarded the space station submerged deep below one of Nahmu’s many oceans, to find life support fully operational but, incapable of self-sustained flight. Deep within its vaults laid the ancient; Vengeance Engines in full working order. While it was an exceptional discovery and warranted further investigation in the name of the emperor, it could not locate the Ark of Truth, with it only containing the last known location before it separated. Without a name they simply started referring to it as the Ark.

In the years following the sisters tirelessly continued to research and study the Ark in hopes in one day returning it to the Ecclesiarchy that was until M37.212 when the planet Nahmu started experiencing freak geological activity, so violent that it began tearing itself apart. Before the final cataclysmic event destroyed the planet for good Canoness Abeni Aingeal diverted all power to the stations shields in hope of it surviving the event, the result, the huge amounts of energy hurtled the Ark into the black void of space.

The Order of August Vigil assumed their fellow sisters dead and the Ark lost. For those upon the Ark, they had nothing but the ships automated life support, artificial environment, and trajectory. So until the surviving sisters gained control and reinitializing offline systems they were left hurtling uncontrollably into the empty vacuum of space. As they floated in the blackness of nothing it was not long before they came to the attention of roaming Ork Pirates. Sisters from the Order of the Valorous Heart who had been assigned as a protection detail as part of their penance for their sin of pride. These sisters would go on to repel the first attempted boarding action and then onto training the Sisters of the August Vigil the important combat tactics in order to survive. These lessons would prove to be invaluable, as under the command of Canoness Abeni Aingeal,over the next dozen years they were assailed multiple times from Eldar Corsair, and Rogue Trader but they survived and eventually were able to return home.

*Early History​*
Returning home to the Order of August Vigil having been declared untainted, their sisterhood struggled to recognise them, they were far darker, they had gone into the Abyss and returned. They weren’t Sisters of August Vigil any more, their journey had turned them into something far darker. It was clear to command that they weren’t able to reassimilate, so it was decided that the survivors were to form a new convent on the Ark. This would not be enough to ease tensions for on Lethe, the survivors would disobey orders and break rank. Within the private museum of the planetary governor, laid the Red Necklace of Chirosius, the bloodstained chain with which Apostate Cardinal Bucharis bound Confessor Dolan with. Sisters from the Order of August Vigil had intended to negotiate and trade for it, but the sisters upon the Ark would have none of it. Launching a brutal and bloody assault, slaying all in their path the survivors took the necklace by force. Upon investigation into the incident, the Inquisition would clear the sisters of any wrong doing having discovered the governor had been a mutant and agent of Slaanesh. By this point the tension between the Order and the convent upon the Ark was untenable and with the rather begrudging blessing from the Canoness’ of both the Order of August Vigil and the Valorous Heart, Cardinal Halfleikr Pomorac authorized the convent to separate and form a new order. The new order was named the “Order of the Abyss” and took Nahmu as their home planet in name only, for the Ark would be their mobile convent and their flagship. The order was tasked with unlocking the Arks secrets, so that they may find the Ark of Truth.

*Notable Sisters​*
In their relatively short history, the Order of the Abyss have an astounding recording for remarkable individuals

*First Canoness Abeni Aingeal*

_“In the depths of despair, I found him” – Abeni Aingeal, First Canoness of the Order of the Abyss_

First Canoness Abeni Aingeal from the Order of the Abyss, formerly from the Order of August Vigil prior to M40.212 would have been considered an understated leader among her sisterhood. The events that followed Nahmu, in the face of extreme adversity Abeni transformed all of that. As a leader she maintained the Emperors light among her subordinates so that they would not face the despair alone. She showed incredible ingenuity to solve the challenges thrown at them. Having led her sisters for so long in confinement, she was eventually able to led them in battle where she revealed a fiery passion, that her sisters follow without hesitation.

*Current Canoness Superior Eliska Ludmila*

_“Now, Emperor be praised, that to believing souls gives light in darkness, comfort in despair.” – Eliska Ludmila, Canoness of the Order of the Abyss_

Orphaned when her father was press ganged into service of the Imperial Navy, she was sent to the Schola Progenium of Gabchik Kubish, at Bohemia, where she grew recognition as a steely eyed servant of the emperor, with a nerve of steel and an unrelenting desire to serve. The Narva offensive is the largest operation her Order has committed too and it has seen her tested. Lord Inquisitor Alexei de’Ossmann is wary of her, as she is not who he had hoped she would be when he approached the order to assist in the battle against the Tau Empire.

Gabchik Kubish was a member of the Bohemia Planetary Defense Force. When the Daemon Prince Reinhardrik manifested within the planetary governor’s palace, Guardsman Kubish participated in efforts to reclaim the palace and execute any heretics present. The Daemon Prince’s powers forced technological devices to fail- including the loyalist guardsmen’s weapons,, which allowed Reinhardrik to slaughter them at his leisure. In desperation, Guardsman Kubish used a Holy Orb of Antioch- a gift from a Space Marine of the Black Templars Chapter, mistaken for common jewelry and displayed in the palace for millenia- to exorcise the Daemon Prince, giving his life in the process.

In death, Gabchik Kubish was named a martyr, an Imperial Saint, and namesake of Bohemia’s Schola Progenium. Shrapnel from the Holy Orb was recovered and then inlaid into the guide bar of an ornate chainsword, which was named Beastbreaker. Bohemia’s planetary governor granted Eliska Ludmila the honor of bearing the weapon in battle, after the Order of the Abyss returned to the Imperial fold; every day, she fights to prove herself worthy of it.
Beliefs

Due to the nature of the Orders missions and tasks, they encounter many a tale of heretical crimes, all of which is recorded within the Testament of the Martyrs of Faith, so that once the Ark of Truth is discovered they may take up retribution against those that defile the name of the Emperor. Having constant contact with artefacts and relics has made the Order particularly lax about the worship of the god emperor through totemic representation. This has caused some friction with other more conservative Orders. This belief has held them in good stead, not being dragged into ideologically charged retributive campaigns and has allowed them to stay on their mission.

It is not the only belief that has caused controversy among other orders. Other orders commonly distain the blatant relationship between them and the Adeptus Mechanicus, for it is usual sight to see Techpriest accompany sisters upon missions to authenticate technological artifacts.

The founding sisters of the Order passed on their incredible will to survive but, over time sisters of the order have grown to believe that mere survival is not enough. One must not only endure the toughest of trials but also better them. To be a Sister of the Abyss, one must learn that lesson well and truly – to strive against all odds to win, and to be prepared to throw away victory and even their very lives for the ideals they will spend the rest of their lives fighting for. That way no sisters death is in vain and the dozen years trapped upon the Ark will have had a purpose.

*Combat Doctrine​*
_“We return light to that left in the dark” – Sister Ludvik Vit_

All sisters from the Order of the Abyss have a wide range of individual specialisations when it comes to the study, investigation, and research into ancient relics and artefacts. On the battlefield the order has become specialised an a few polarised aspects of conflict due to the nature of the tasks. They are specialised in lightning raids and drop assaults in order to secure information or items, as well as rear-guard operations in order to defend and guard them.

Due to having the unique access to the vaults upon the Ark, the Order is able to deploy numerous ancient machines to aid in their missions. Reports have stated seeing Vengeance Engines upon the battlefield. An ancient machine resembling somewhere between that of a Penitent Engine from the Ecclesiarchy and that of an Dreadknight of the Grey knights. All indicators point to the fact that these machines are the same as those being deployed by the Order of the Desert Rose.

Confession suits have been seen marching and deploying alongside the sisters of the order. These exo suits originate from mining the mining equipment used to extract artifacts deep underground. The Order saw promise in these suits as did the Adeptus Mechanicus who quickly sought to strap an array of heavy weaponary onto them, making them walking tanks with formidable firepower; mass-collapsing grav-weaponary, infantry shredding heavy bolters, or armour piercing lascannons. Confession suits get their name from the belief that they are able to engage their enemies from such a distance with such ferocity that by the time they have reached you, if you are lucky enough still to be alive, you will confess. They are indeed one of most powerful assets that the Order has available, an asset many orders wish they had. More recent reports have spoken of an unidentified machine that bares similar resemblance to that of the Adeptus Astartes Dark Angel Chapter’s Nephilim Jetfighters providing air cover for the order, further investigation is needed to confirm

*Notable Engagements​*
_“There is no Artifact not worth shedding blood for! ” – Sister Tamara Vratislav_

Since its establishment, the lessons learnt from the dozen years trapped upon the Ark have stood in good stead.

*The 2nd Red Crusade*

M38 in the Grail Abyss, the Grail had gone missing. Centuries of requests to examine this grail in the belief in contains clues to the whereabouts of the Ark of Truth had been denied, if the order could recover it before the Grail Wardens, they hoped to unearth a vital clue in their quest.

MORE COMING SOON

*Battle for Sirens Gate*

M39.273, Sedlec Ossuary, at the battle for Sirens Gate, the Order of the Abyss became bogged down against swathes of heretics. The heretics forces must be broken and the gate taken for within the masonry of the gate the order believed laid a clue to unlocking the silent vault within the Ark. Order was given to deploy the Confession suits. The suits strode into battle and from a far they pounded their enemies positions. Bloody havoc was bought upon their enemies that day. Their fiery rain hastily destroying the heretics so that their fellow sisters could secure the gate and the vital information could be secured.

*Krakens Mouth*

In return for information regarding the Ark of Truth, Lord Inquisitor Alexei de’Ossmann required that the Order dispose of the traitoris planetary governor of Vitus held up in the palace at Krakens Mouth. The Order determined that they best way to achieve this would be through an orbital assault, led by their Vengeance Engines. The understanding was that the orbital drop would enable the Engine to quickly unleash its dual heavy flamers and engage in the close quarters fighting that would inevitably ensue. Its smaller profile would allows it to negotiate the tight passageways around the palace that a regular armoured vehicle would be unable to navigate past. At the east entrance to the palace, sisters were ambushed by the remaining troops loyal to the governor, they overran their position. Supported by a Vengeance Engine with its additional mobility it was able to engage the enemy and push back the assault, had it have been one of the rhino chassis based vehicles available, it would have easily have been destroyed, leaving the sisters vulnerable and most likely lost.





* Army Dispositions*
*600 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1000 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1250 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1500 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*1850 Points* - 

COMING SOON

*Kill Team* - 



*Narrative Mission Specific* - 

COMING SOON


*Completed Units*

*Work in Progress*


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Last reservation


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*XV105 Tsunami Riptide*​
The XV105 Tsunami is a special variant of the more common XV104 Riptide Battlesuit. They are deployed as a ground-level aid to survey crews in orbit. The most notable features are the up-armored front intakes and the enhanced XV9-inspired chest armor, complete with visual readouts for the pilot, which are also based on the XV9 platform. Additionally, to aid with the mobility required for an exploratory suit, a secondary center jetpack is mounted on the back of the armor. It incorporates a larger intake to aid with cooling and is engraved with the text “Caution: Nova Reactor” on one side and “ATT” on the other. This is a display of homage from the Fio who designed the enhancements as a recognition of the orbital in which he learned his trade. Other enhancements include an extended heavy burst cannon and increased shin armor to help aid the pilot in any sticky situations encountered while surveying planets.

Though it is not specifically intended for high levels of combat, the XV105 Tsunami has proven to be the most durable XV10 platform yet and other cadres are quickly requesting that this variant be incorporated into their own forces. Aside from increased survivability, field testing on the consequences to performance based on these upgrades has proven inconclusive.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing weathering / camo! :grin2:
What makes your work so stunning is that I'm not sure if you're going for weathering, battle damage or camo! It looks so good that I'm not wholly sure  A natural look on the colour scheme, so it doesn't jump out too much but it's also very evident 

Can't wait to see the next models!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That is some excellent work! Love the extended Burst Cannon! and the subtle head swaps are always cool to see!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So this project is still trundling along, a lot of things in the background. Nothing major to share. A lot of the Tau models are finished, just Stormsurges to go (Big conversions on them also)

However I can share with you today the first piece of artwork for this, based on the Riptide already shown


----------

